# Air Canada adding six new transborder routes



## RNCollins (Dec 4, 2017)

*Air Canada adding six new transborder routes*
http://www.travelweekly.com/Travel-News/Airline-News/Air-Canada-adding-six-new-transborder-routes

By Robert Silk / Travel Weekly / December 01, 2017

“Air Canada will launch six new U.S. routes next spring. 

The carrier, which says that it has a bigger U.S. footprint than any other foreign carrier, will begin flying daily from Edmonton to San Francisco and from Toronto to Omaha on May 1. 

Daily flights between Vancouver and Sacramento, Toronto and Providence, Montreal and Baltimore, and Montreal and Pittsburgh will begin May 17. 

Air Canada will be the lone airline operating in each of those markets. It will serve each of the routes with either 50-seat or 76-seat regional jets.”


----------



## moonstone (Dec 4, 2017)

Air Canada seems to be adding a lot of new routes lately. We are glad they began operating direct Toronto to Belize City (BZE) flights several times a week this fall.  WestJet was the only other carrier to offer direct/non-stop flights to BZE, but only on Wed & Sat. Air Canada picked up the rest of the days and with competitive pricing. The direct flight means no more layovers and plane changes in the USA for us on expensive flights to BZE or else a cheap flight to Cancun followed by a 5 hour (luxurious) bus ride. 

We have our AC flights booked and will leave Toronto just after 9 am and be in our winter rental apt in Corozal before dinner time. As AwayWeGo/Alan says "is this a great country or what?"

~Diane


----------



## Chrisky (Dec 6, 2017)

Great that AC is adding flights, as long as the flights are not on Air Canada Rouge which I call the new ‘sardine can’ flights.  Unless people fly the premium class or their so-called business class on Rouge, you are squashed into your seats, which is extremely uncomfortable.


----------

